# x...rhom



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

hello out there in piranha land!!
i need this rhom to be identified!!
thanx


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea....but GREAT fish!!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yellow highback peruvian diamond xingu.
LOL just kidding...........who knows, do u know what region it is from? Otherwise its impossible to tell.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's just a rhombeus. Without the collecting point you won't be able to tell what kind. But he looks great


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its a rhombeus.









Seriously though, Like Jan said, without the river it was located from,
cant really pin-point it.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Everything has been said









BTW, very nice Rhom









But wrong forum for an IDing...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

how big is it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

a rhom is a rhom


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

THE X- RHOM is 7 inches long,it comes from eastern brazil that is all i know.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks henry for your input, that is really an intelligent reply!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

STREGA said:


> thanks henry for your input, that is really an intelligent reply!!
> [snapback]1094078[/snapback]​


no problem


----------

